# Cheap T5 tubes



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

My T5 tubes are fading (about 2yrs old). Does anyone know any hardware store that carry 6500k 46" t5 tubes that does not cost $25? Already been to 
Low's and Home Depot.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

binhle said:


> My T5 tubes are fading (about 2yrs old). Does anyone know any hardware store that carry 6500k 46" t5 tubes that does not cost $25? Already been to
> Low's and Home Depot.


Home Depot/Lowes and those hardware stores won't have a great selection of T5s, you'll be lucky to find anything else other than 3000k. If you don't care about the bulbs your using and it's just about price then go to any hydroponics store, you can usually get a pack of 8-12 for around 80-100.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

Hydroponics stores ...12.00


----------

